# Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven



## Angler.21 (27. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,

weiß jemand hier ob sich Tote Rote Mückenlarven zum stippen eignen? Bzw. bringt das was?
Nicht als Hakenköder sondern dem Futterbeigemischt. Kann nirgendwo was darüber finden.


----------



## grubenreiner (27. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

Genau sagen ob es was bringt kann ich nicht.
Gefühlt tut es dass.
Ich komm hier in der Pampa schlecht an Maden etc. ran, wenn ich das Futter mal etwas attraktiver gestalten will (Hegeangeln, Konkurrenz, schwierige Bedingungen etc.) gönn ich mir schonmal ein bißchen von den Tiefkühlzuckis ins Futter und finde es steigert schon die Attraktivität, beweisen kann ichs freilich nicht.


----------



## Sneep (27. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

Hallo,

 Probieren geht über studieren.

 Beim Angeln mit lebenden Mückenlarven sind die über dem Grund tanzenden und zuckenden Larven das, was die Fische anzieht. 
Dieser optische Reiz ist natürlich mit toten Mückenlarven nicht möglich.
Mückenlarven sollte man nie in das normale Futter mischen, hier werden sie von den Inhaltsstoffen abgetötet und teilweise aufgelöst. Lebende Mückenlarven werden mit ganz feinem Lehm vermischt und so auch angefüttert.

 Was bleibt von den Verlockungen einer lebenden Mückenlarven übrig?
Du hast in deinem Lockfutter Spuren von „Mückenlarvensaft“. 
Das halte ich für nicht ausreichend, um auch nur in die Nähe der lebenden Larve zu kommen, was die Fängigkeit betrifft.

 Versuch es, aber ich bin skeptisch.

SnEeP


----------



## Franky (28. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

Ui - die Idee habe ich vor über 15 Jahren ein paar mal ausprobiert. War leider ein wenig erfolgreiches Unterfangen. Allerdings war/bin ich nicht so der Stipper vorm Herrn, eher der Futterkorbschmeisser. Und trotz (oder wegen) einer recht hohen Dosis Zuckis aus dem Zoofachgeschäft  (ich glaub, das war sone Tafel) habe ich nicht besser (oder schlechter) gefangen, als mit meiner Standardmischung ohne...
Gequollene Hanfsaat jedoch hat sich immer als wahres "Brassendynamit" bewährt.


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*



Sneep schrieb:


> Beim Angeln mit lebenden Mückenlarven sind die über dem Grund tanzenden und zuckenden Larven das, was die Fische anzieht.


Na ja, die sind doch so leicht, dass die feinste Unterströmung Bewegung rein bringt, so jedenfalls im Aquarium.
Mir wär dieser Futterzusatz schlicht zu teuer & zu schlecht umsetzbar.


----------



## phirania (28. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

100 gr Tafel kostet 99 cent bei zoo Kölle..


----------



## gründler (28. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

Schon mal jemand an einen Wettkampf teilgenommen wo Lebende Zuckis erlaubt sind? Der weiß das nach 3 tagen training mit Zuckis im Wasser nix mehr auf Made etc. beißt.(In der Szene = Zucki kaputt gemacht).

Haben die sich einmal darauf eingeschossen fressen die nix anderes mehr ausser die Zuckis.

Die Lehmbälle lösen sich je nach Gewässer sehr langsam auf,die Zückis gucken aus diesen Bällen raus und zappeln rum,versuchen diese zu verlassen,die Brassen nuckeln am/um Lehmball rum und verfallen in einen fressrausch.

Aber mit Zuckis angeln brauch gewisse Grundkenntnisse auf Championsteam findet man da einiges zu,vom Vorbehandeln bis zum Lehm etc.wann welche Klebrigkeit sein muss welchen Lehm welche Trennmittel,Lagerung usw usw.

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (28. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

Bleibt noch die Frage offen ob der Te Verse de Varse meint oder die kleinen mickrigen die an Zierfische verfüttert werden |rolleyes
@gründler meint wohl eher die 2cm 
großen Vers de Varse, die sind recht 
teuer, verfehlen aber lebend nicht ihre Wirkung. 
Die kleinen die man an die Zierfische verfüttert werden zumindest lebend, ihr selbiges tun. 
Hmm,vielleicht einfach mal ins fertig angemachte Futter geben aber wie @Sneep schon geschrieben hat wird da Matsch draus werden wenn es Tiefkühlkost 
ist.
Misch ordentlich Caster mit unter das fertige Futter und die Brassen finden auch ordentlich zu knacken.


----------



## Minimax (28. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

Zuckmückenlarven können Dir in *husthust* Hegefischen den entscheidenden Vorteil ggü. Deinen Mitanglern geben. In den barbarischen, grauenhaften Zeiten des Matchfischens -gottseidank
liegt das alles nun hinter uns- konnte man, wie ein kundiger Vorredner schrieb, einen Swim durch Zuckianfütterung so "trainieren", dass andere 
Köder wirkungslos wurden. (Es heisst, damals wurden auch nichtvegane Würstchen gegrillt, und man trank Bier statt Smoothies..)
Gegen Zuckis spricht der höhere Aufwand in der Besorgung, Hälterung und Präsentation (Kühlung, Zeitungspapier, Lehm, Hakenkleber etc. siehe Vorredner oder Google), im ggs. zu Maden ("Gibma halben Liter").
Wenn man also in keiner Konkurrenzsituation steht, ist der Zuckmückenklimbim sinnlos: Man kann auch mit Maden und -ganz wichtig- Castern und nem leckeren Futter die Fische zur Raserei bringen.
Ich glaube, dass man beim normalen Spass-Solo-Angeln den Unterschied nicht merkt. Zuckis sind für Hochkonkurrenzsituationen um Maden/Pinkies auszustechen. Kann mich aber auch irren.
hg,
Minimax


----------



## Franky (29. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

Moin...
Ich hab gestern mit einem alten Bekannten meiner Eltern wegen dieser Mückenlarvengeschichte teleniert. Er hat früher in den Mitte 70ern bis 80ern mal dieses Matchfischen unter ferner liefen mitgemacht und die selbst benutzt. Tot, so meinte er, bringen die nix (siehe auch meine Erfahrung). Aber lebend - siehe gründler und Max... Gerade wohl die größeren wären für Brassen unwiderstehlich, aber es war auch ein Riesenaufwand, die Viecher lebend ans Wasser zu bekommen.
In diversen Spezialgeschäften (auch Holland) habe ich die jedenfalls genauso, wie mir beschrieben wurde, vorgefunden... 1 kg so um 15 - 18 €... Aber wie lange will man damit angeln???????


----------



## racoon (29. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

Gerade die Verbindung 'Mücke - Brasse' ist sehr heikel. Dass hat den Grund, dass die Brasse ein recht kräftiger Fisch ist und nach etwas robusteren Haken verlangt, die Mücke allerdings derart empfindlich ist, dass der Haken gar nicht fein genug ist, damit sie nicht ausläuft. Zwar kann man inzwischen kleben, allerdings ist dieses Gefriemel meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnig, wenn man 'nur mal so' Stippen will und nicht in der Wettkampf-Szene mitmischt. Nicht umsonst sind die Mücken bei den meisten Fischen nicht zugelassen.

Ein weiterer Nachteil der Mücke ist, dass nicht nur Friedis ganz versessen darauf sind, wenn das Gewässer einen Bestand an Barschen hat, dann rennen die Dir die Schnur hoch um noch mehr Mücken zu bekommen. Dann wirst Du fast nichts anderes fangen, als maximal handlange Punker.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

tote Tubifex mit Sekundenkleber am 10 Goldhaken mit kleinem Rollblei sind in Forellengewässern(fließend) wie eine Handgranate. Ähnliches gilt für Zuckmückenlarven beim Rotaugen stippen.


----------



## Andal (29. September 2016)

*AW: Gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven*

In der Schweiz ist der Begriff Roter Angel, wobei hier Angel für den Angelhaken steht, ein ganz Üblicher.

Dabei werden rot lackierte, oder dünn rot gewickelte Haken entweder per Fliegenrute, oder mit einem zusätzlichen Naturköder an der Posenrute, aber auch mit der Methode(!) Tiroler Hölzl angeboten. Eine sehr erfolgreiche Sache auf Äschen.

Das lässt sich problemlos mit künstlichen Zuckis (Berkley...), roten VMC Haken und zusätzlich einer Made, oder noch besser mit einem kleinen Rotwurm, auch bei uns anwenden. Was der künstlichen Zuckmückenlarve an Leben fehlt, ergänzt man entweder durch einen weiteren Lebendköder, oder halt durch Führung der Montage.


----------

